# Sod House



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

My retirement project for next summer is to build a sod house on my 1.6 acre camp site.....just want to have one.
I've got some plans for a 12x16 building, but am looking for a sod cutter capable of 4" depth. Does anyone out there have one?
Also, any experienced folks wanting to make suggestions, they will be much appreciated.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

oldfireguy
If we can help, where are you located? Don't need to be exact but the upper/lower or west/east of a particular state may help?

Pretty much anybody involved in electrical, water or gas installation will have the cutter you are looking for.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm located south of Kulm, in prime prairie/pothole country. If anyone's interested, I'll be getting materials lined up at the site, and should be able to put it up in just a few days by myself. (One historic record said a settler couple could build their soddy in 3 days once they had their sod ready. I also thought about offering to let the local Boy Scouts help (and make a contribution to their troop). I doubt there is a "soddy" merit badge, but maybe it would fall into another category.
I've also had one neighbor offer to help stack sod.....said his great grandparents had one for a time. Could be a fun day.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't know if it's exactly what you are looking for but I work landscaping during the summer and we use walk behind sodcutters. They are available for rent at ACME here in Forks.

I'm guessing that you are looking for something a little bigger than that but just thought I'd throw it out there


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm guessing that you have your heart set on cutting the sod yourself, but If not you could order it. There is a sod farm just outside of Crookston, that is where we get a lot of our sod and it is usually in good shape. They have available in 4 or 5 foot sheets and 6 foot rolls and you can order them by the pallet. Not sure on the exact measurement on the lengths.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

goosebusters2 said:


> I'm guessing that you have your heart set on cutting the sod yourself, but If not you could order it. There is a sod farm just outside of Crookston, that is where we get a lot of our sod and it is usually in good shape. They have available in 4 or 5 foot sheets and 6 foot rolls and you can order them by the pallet. Not sure on the exact measurement on the lengths.


Commercial sod wont work the best. (or at all) The root system is much smaller and weaker than that of Native prairie grass, so it wont hold together well.

Very neat idea oldfire..good luck with the project!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I should have shared more information. The plans I've got indicate sod should be 1 foot wide by 2' long and 4" thick (with 6-8" growth of grass). They suggest walls be two layers wide (total of 2' thickness) with sod layed out in a bricklayer type of overlap and every third layer is at 90 degrees to lock all together.
I've got a home built sawmill back in Michigan and I'll cut the cedar lumber for door and window frames. I'll also pre-build a cedar door.
I'm hoping folks will just want the chance to stop by and see what a soddy looks like. Maybe sit in a primitive built chair and enjoy a cup of coffee.
Now......if I could just find some dried buffalo chips.......


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

oldfireguy
Dried buffalo chips I can help you with, come on up and the chips are in my front yard, side yard and back yard. My father in law raises buffalo and they are here free for the picking !!!

Reminds me of a story my father in law told me. One day he saw a guy get out of his car and crawl under the fence and out into the pasture, so the father in law drove out there to see what the guy was up to..... turns out the guy was collecting dry buffalo chips, putting a sealer on them and making clocks that he would sell. Father in law told him to have as much as he wanted but warned him to watch over his shoulder that he wouldn't be responsible if a buffalo took after him !!!


----------



## arpple (Oct 13, 2008)

You may want to research the local historical society's for additional info on how they built the sod houses.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

oldfireguy, will you have to frame that for support? I saw one about 20 years ago in Grant County. The blizzards of 96-97 collasped it but it was in poor repair by then. What roofing are you going to use? Are you going to dig the floor down a few feet? Take pictures as you go for us, this sounds interesting!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm getting most of my information from a Nature Reserve in Missouri. 
www.shawnature.org
They indicate that if built plumb, and interlocking layer of sod, the structure should stand considerable weather......we'll find out.
For a roof, I plan to use cedar poles as indicated in their photos. I spoke with them and will be receiving some more detailed photos on cross bracing the roof poles. I'll complete the roofing as they did with rough cut cedar lumber, roofing paper, and single layer of sod on top. My big concern is the snow load. 
The Nature Org. also promised to send more detailed photos and measurements for constructing the sod cutter......and that doesn't look too tough to do.
Retirement is great! A guy gets to play with a whole bunch of tools and "make things". Thanks for all the feedback to date.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I would imagine building plumb wouldnt be that hard. But keeping it that way would. What happens when the sod dries and settles?

I know this is a problem in log cabins, the drying process can take 20 years. Everything settles, leaks develop.

Sounds like an interesting project though. Be sure to post pics of the construction!


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

dont know why I remembered this thread by I thought Id bring it back to the top

hows the construction going? any pics to share?


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Update
Well, I got the sod cutter built according to the plans I received and it didn't work.....wouldn't dig down with its own weight. So I called the nature preserve and they said they had the same problem, and shared the modification needed to be able to push the cutter with downward pressure from a tractor bucket loader to keep it cutting. I made the update but have not yet tested it.
Next week is our state fair, and I'm one of the sawyers demonstrating a steam engine powered 1861 sawmill. I hope to get enough rough lumber cut to provide for the roof framing. We also run an old shingle mill and I want to make some cedar shingles for the roof....somewhat of a deviation from tradition, but it should add longevity to the building.
Someone asked about wall settling and that is indeed a problem that needs to be allowed for. I'll leave a 6" gap above each window and door to permit settling (fill with dried grass).
Won't be able to do much else than gather materials as I leave at the end of August for a trip to Alaska to hunt moose.
Thanks to all for comments, suggestions and encouragement.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.sodhouse.org/

Give these people a call. They have been featured on the discovery channel. they have a fully functioning sod house that you can stay in as a B&B. I'm sure they will be happy to answer any of your questions. Good luck!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Please take some pictures to document the progress and finished house. It would be fun to see the work product.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

am out working in the patch and some one asked the other day what did the settlers build houses with, without trees around, and I remembered this thread. Any updates?


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Update:
I have modified the sod cutter, and tested it to ensure it will cut 4" sod....it does. 
I have also decided, for the sake of building longevity, to use rough cut cedar for rafters and roof boards. I am a member of an "antique village" where we operate an 1861 steam engine driven sawmill. We also produce cedar shingles which I will use for the roof.
My remaining barrier is locating a native prairie sod source near Ashley, ND. I will need 2500-3000 square feet for the project. The sod-cutter would work well in preparing planting rows for a windbreak if someone had that in mind.

For the floor, I plan to use whatever small size gravel I can locate locally. I'm thinking about 6 inches would provide proper drainage. Window frames and door frames will be made from cedar.

Anyone hear of an appropriate sod source, please keep me in mind.


----------

